# Hair Bows



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

I am soooooooooo new to this. How on earth do I do this bow thing? Are the elastics the best or the barrettes? Or an elastic and then a barrette??? I'm so confused!!!! :blink::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi!

Her hair might be a little short now but here's what you need and what you do:

a small comb.

elastics - light weight (and I like 1/4 size, but you can go bigger as long as they are light weight) http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/smallbands.html?id=29yqxIAI

I much prefer bows on elastics - I get them from - M'Lady's Dog Bows

You tie up her hair with an elastic and then put on the bow(use one of the elastics on the back of the bow - the other is a spare) 

This a great tutorial - I always skip the papers part though. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

*Thank you*

This is perfect. Thank you so much....Her hair is a little longer than in the photo, but still too short. But I am wating patiently!!! :wub:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am certainly a novice here (having had Pearl for only 3 mos.) but I prefer the clips. What I do is wet that top front piece of hair and while feeding her a treat I quickly clip it in. She's usually not even aware that the bow is in until hours later at which point she shakes it right out. I found them at PetSmart in many colors in a package. My groomer uses the teeny elastics and she takes them out much sooner. (When I try to get out the elastics I break the hair so I let Pearlie Girlie do it.):smpullhair:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> I am certainly a novice here (having had Pearl for only 3 mos.) but I prefer the clips. What I do is wet that top front piece of hair and while feeding her a treat I quickly clip it in. She's usually not even aware that the bow is in until hours later at which point she shakes it right out. I found them at PetSmart in many colors in a package. My groomer uses the teeny elastics and she takes them out much sooner. (When I try to get out the elastics I break the hair so I let Pearlie Girlie do it.):smpullhair:


The grooming bands should always be cut out of the hair, not pulled out so that may be why you notice that you are breaking her hair. Many groomers don't use actual dog grooming bands, most tend to use the orthodontic bands for braces which are much thicker and heavier than grooming bands and are not ideal to use. You may want to try ordering some real grooming bands from the website that was mentioned above and at least give them a shot!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! I just might do that even though I'm doing fine with those clippies.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've just started doing the clippies, and they are nice and easy, though Cozette gets those out fairly quickly too. She's such a little pistol! But, they don't break the hair, which is a big plus. If I get the rubberband tight enough she doesn't get it out, but she fusses at it so much it often gets hopelessly tangled in her hair, and cutting it out without cutting or breaking any hair is nearly impossible. I'm sure in time and with patience she will stop doing that though, and I do love the look of her little spout on the top of her head. 

If you want to try the little rubber bands mentioned above at some point, PM me and I'll send you a mini zippy bag of them so you can try them without investing money before you're sure you like them.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the mini barrettes from Bloomingbows.com


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

princessre said:


> I like the mini barrettes from Bloomingbows.com


Can you take a picture of the barrette part?


----------



## MyLuna (Mar 6, 2011)

I would love to see the barrette part as well. Luna needs something to keep her hair that is not that long, out of her eyes.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, I would love to see what the barrettes look like too. My little girl hates the bands, probably because I am not very good at putting them in, i take too long. These barrettes seem like a very quick way of getting her hair out of her eyes. Any other advice would be a great help too.


----------

